# new strings



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Who do you guys use for new strings? I've heard winners choice got bought out and now their quality is not as good. I hear vapor trail is the way to go now. Any thoughts?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think that alpinebowman on this forum does strings, if you PM him I am sure he can give you some good information. He may even chime in on this thread.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

AlpineBowman did a new set for me two years ago. Guy knows his stuff.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

twinkielk15 said:


> AlpineBowman did a new set for me two years ago. Guy knows his stuff.


He made a set for me last year after having a run of bad luck with a "big name" brand.

Did a fine job.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the mention guys. Always glad to hear I am keeping people happy. I replied to your pm bullelk7.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Alpinebowman did a string for me this spring. Every part of working with him is easy and he for sure knows his stuff. Can't recommend enough.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Speaking of which, may be in need of a backup bowstring incase of a "Bill Dance moment" and do something to mine...


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Hit me up high desert when you are ready. Things are getting busy so don't wait too long.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

alpinebowman said:


> Hit me up high desert when you are ready. Things are getting busy so don't wait too long.


I'll send you a PM with the string specs tomorrow.

I lied. Sent it to you just now.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like you already have your answer but, just to echo what others have said, I use alpinebowman for my strings. Second to none quality in both product and customer service! 
I’ll be a customer as long as he’s in business.


----------



## 2blade (Mar 26, 2018)

bullelk7 said:


> Who do you guys use for new strings? I've heard winners choice got bought out and now their quality is not as good.


thats the truth!


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Taking my bow to Alpinebowman. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Alpine is the man. I make my own strings and absolutely hate making them. I'm a perfectionist and make all my own to absolute perfection. When I don't have time to do my own I send them to him and they look and perform the same as mine. Turn around time is usually amazing!
Thanks Ken!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

PM sent Alpine


----------



## rsess32 (Mar 21, 2012)

i dont know if hes still there as i moved out of state for a couple of years for school but there was a guy that worked for Jake's archery in orem tht makes some solid strings. if hes still there when i move back that's who ill be going to. Give them a call!


----------

